# auf externe Festplatte Spiele installieren?



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2014)

hi leute hab mal eine gute frage, hab hier nix finden können darüber, und zwar lautet die frage 1.kann man spiele wie steam oder Origin oder Uplay auf einer externen platte installieren und dies dann auch von da starten? frage 2. gibts es leks bei der Datenübertragung? hab eine USB3.0 HDD und dies auch an ein USB 3.0 Port angeschlossen.

möchte diese externe 2.5HDD mit spiele bombardieren, diese hdd hängt dann nur am dem pc wo auch die Dienste wie steam,Origin,uplay installiert ist. die 2,5HDD dreht mit 5400U/d reicht dies um ruckel freie Daten zu liefern? sprich lade Vorgang und im spiel selbst sollte doch eine 5400U/d HDD reichen oder? oder meint ihr es kommt zu leks?

warum Interessiert mich dieser Gedanke? ja weil ich auf die wärme im pc achte, und ich nicht zusätzlich wärme rein bringen will sprich 3,5hdd´s werden auf dauer sehr heiß. 


Grüße
KS


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2014)

Zu Legs wird es nicht kommen, denn das sind Beine. Lags wiederum kommen vor, ich habe das mit einer ähnlichen USB-3.0-Platte schon versucht. Kommt aber stark auf das Spiel an ... ein BF4 von der externen HDD etwa lädt ewig (interne SSD hingegen rockt), bei Max Payne 3 wiederum war es egal.

Eine warme HDD im PC tut dem übrigens nichts ...


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2014)

jip das ssd rockt weis ich, kann ich bestätigen.

hab aber eine 500gb 2,5 hier liegen die ich dafür nutzen möchte, würde es denn gehen? wäre die lade zeit nicht die gleiche wie sata port direkt? oder ist USB 3.0 schneller? 

hab ein htpc auf gaming basis, da muss ich schon gucken wo ich wärme vermeiden kann.


----------



## Combi (4. Januar 2014)

wenn du wärme vermeiden willst und trotzdem leistung...bau ne ssd ein.
mit der externen lösung wirst du nicht glücklich.
vor allem nur 5200 u/min ist nicht der bringer.
du musst auch unterscheiden zwischen der read und write geschwindigkeit.
probier es aus,kopier den origin-ordner auf die externe und nenn den internen ordner um.
sodass er nicht mehr erkannt wird.dann von der externen starten,dann wirst du sehen,ob es klappt.
wenn nicht den externen löschen und internen wieder richtig benennen.
wie gesagt,ne ssd,entwickelt keine abwärme die probleme bereitet und hat genug speed für alles...


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2014)

Hab meine ssd's schon verbaut sprich hab mehrere aber im Gebrauch,  das einzigste Laufwerk was ich hier rum liegen hab ist die 500gb hdd. 

Ich weiß ja das kein weg an einer ssd vorbei führt, sag ich ja nix aber hier geht es eher um die Frage ob es mit einer externen hdd funktioniert. 

Was wäre schneller usb3 oder sata 3g?


----------



## timbo01 (4. Januar 2014)

Sata ist natürlich schneller als USB3.0. Ich habe auf meiner externen Platte LAN-Spiele wie Flatout2 laufen  - Ohne Probleme.
Aber bei Anspruchsvollen Spielen wird es definitiv zu Nachladerucklern kommen.

Am besten du Installierst einfach mal ein Game auf der HDD und entscheidest selber wie es läuft. Genug Meinungen dazu hast du ja schon gehört


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2014)

Ok ich werde mir das heute gut überlegen. 

Die hdd ist noch neu deswegen, meine Denkweise. 

Ok gut das ist schon mal gut zu wissen das sata 3g schneller ist als usb3.0


----------



## Rybio (30. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich muss hier mal Leichenschänderei betreiben.
Kann ich mit einer externen Platte (keine SSD) über USB 3.0 Games auf meinem Surface zocken? Das Anspruchsvollste was da jemals laufen wird, wäre Hearthstone, CSGo, Skyrim oder D3 mit 20 FPS *lol*
Ansonsten eher ältere Spiele Richtung Witcher 1&2, Starcraft, Gothic 1 & 2

Mein Surface hat nur 64 GB Speicher abzüglich Windows sind 37 GB übrig, deswegen die Frage. Ich habe noch eine Reise-HDD mit einem TB (5400 rpm, 8 MB Cache), die ich dann benutze.  Notfalls würde ich mir eine SSD zulegen.

Ich werde nur sehr selten auf dem Surface zocken, ist also nur eine Notlösung. Längere Ladezeiten sind kein Problem, nur sollte es nicht permanent ruckeln.

Theoretisch müsste es gehen, was meint ihr?


----------



## taks (30. März 2016)

Könnte mir vorstellen, das der Wizard keine Installation auf Wechseldatenträger erlaubt.
Aber sonst kann man es ja auch auf dem Tablet installieren und dann auf die Platte schieben. Ältere Spiele sollten damit kein Problem haben.

Sonst: Einfach ausprobieren?


----------



## Rybio (31. März 2016)

Ich bestelle mir das Surface erst, deswegen die Frage. Will mir die 64 GB Version holen, war etwas blöd formuliert^^

Wie verhält es sich z.B. bei Skyrim, stört es arg den Spielspaß, wenn das Game auf der externen liegt? Abgesehen vom Wizard.

EDIT: es funktioniert, konnte es endlich testen!


----------

